# Star Trek Picard und Discovery im Kino? Grenze zwischen Serien und Filmen soll verschwinden



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard und Discovery im Kino? Grenze zwischen Serien und Filmen soll verschwinden*

						Die letzten Star-Trek-Filme hatten sich durch eine neue Timeline scharf von den Serien abgegrenzt. Diese Grenze sei jedoch verschwunden, sagt Alex Kurtzman, seines Zeichens Executive Producer von Star Trek: Discovery, Picard und allen anderen neuen Serien. Was heißt das für den für 2023 geplanten Film?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard und Discovery im Kino? Grenze zwischen Serien und Filmen soll verschwinden*


----------



## iago (28. April 2021)

Hab im Januar 2020 dank Amazon Prime Verlosung die ersten drei Folgen von Picard im Berliner Zoo Palast sehen können und das konnte sich schon sehen lassen (genauso wie Patrick Stewart, Jeri Ryan und Co die zur Premiere und Fragestunde angereist waren


----------



## RiZaR (28. April 2021)

Fallende Grenzen bei Star Dreck? Mag sein, meine persönliche Grenze, welche Star Trek von Star Dreck unterscheidet, liegt im Jahre 2008. Abrams und CBS können machen, was sie wollen, sollen sie weiterhin die Marke vergiften und melken, wie es sich für einen Ferengi gehört. Ich persönlich bin raus. Selbst ein Q, ein Worf und sonstige, beliebige Lockvögel für Star Dreck: Picard Staffel 2 oder anderen Low-Stuff werden es für mich nicht mehr richten. Leider werden die Rechteinhaber nicht das tun, was konsequent und richtig wäre: Das Franchise umbenennen, denn mit Star Trek hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn es "Galaxy Trek" oder "Star Journey" etc. heißen würde, hätte ich absolut nichts dagegen. Your sheer fucking Hubris!

PS: Alex von der Angry Joe Show hat eine gute Beschreibung für SD: Picard abgeliefert: "Second Harvest". Siehe hier: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RrTVaaDD8BI:2178

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFCEve4jb38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sfc (28. April 2021)

Spätestens seit STD ist Star Trek prall gefüllt mit menschenfeindlicher Hetze. Seit 2009 schon beleidigt es meine Intelligenz. Ich halte entsprechend  wenig von Kurtzman, Orci, Abrams, Chabon, Goldsman und wie die Talentbefreiten auch heißen mögen. Obwohl ich großer Fan und Sammler war, kann ich nur hoffen, dass endlich jemand den Stecker zieht.


----------



## WiNNie_p00h (28. April 2021)

Ich warte ja immer noch auf den Tarantino Star Trek  Vermutlich wird der aber nicht mehr kommen, sehr schade.


----------



## Rhetoteles (29. April 2021)

Ich kann mich auch nur noch schwer mit Star Trek anfreunden, obwohl ich ein ziemlicher Fan der alten Serien bin. Besonders Discovery war einfach nur noch schlecht. Hier werden gute Plots übelst verhunst, dazu dann noch Quoten-Schwule-Heldinnen-Minderheiten etc. Wirkt einfach nur noch gezwungen. Genrell kann man auch nur noch das 0815 Geschwurbel aus der aktuellen Zeit mit Nichtbeachtung abstrafen. Gute Unterhaltung ist echt selten geworden.


----------



## DarkWing13 (30. April 2021)

Das die Grenzen bei Erfolgsserien die Ableger von Kinofilmen sind,  verschwimmen (miteinander verflochten sind) passiert doch schon länger. Siehe Marvel Filme/Serien, besonders aktuell  bei WandaVision, wo die Serie erst nach dem/n nächsten Marvelfilmen fortgesetzt werden wird.


----------



## Mahoy (30. April 2021)

Nur weil es konsequent ist, wird's dadurch vermutlich nicht besser ...


----------



## slasher (12. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze wird immer abstruser.


----------

